# My - Mine Browsergame



## Player007 (18. November 2009)

Abend,

hier will ich mal ein Browsergame reinstellen, welches von einem Klassenkameraden geschrieben wurde.

My - Mine Das Kostenlose Browsergame

Ich wäre froh, wenn sich ein paar finden können, die sich anmelden und ein Feedback abgeben könnten 

Hier immer ein aktueller Auszug des Changelogs:

24.11.09
Es gibt nun ausführliche Kampfberichte, die auch der Angreifer
sehen kann. Man kann die Verluste und die Beute sehen.
24.11.09
Der Noobschutz wurde nun auf 100.000 Punkte angehoben.
Man kann nun auch ab 100.000 Punkten Karren bauen und 
seine Einheiten und Ressourcen verstecken.
23.11.09
Es gibt nun auch ein Forum, welches man links in der 
Übersichtsleiste finden kann.
23.11.09
Die Allianzen haben nun eine eigene Seite. Dort wird das 
Bilder der Allianz, Informationen über die Allianz, Anzahl der
Mitglieder und Gesamtpunktzahl der Allianz angezeigt.
22.11.09
Man kann nun Allianzen erstellen und den Allianzen anderer 
Spieler beitreten.
21.11.09
Ein Tick dauert nun eine Minute. Die Einkommen und die 
Produktion von Wällen und Einheiten pro Tick wurden 
deshalb halbiert.
20.11.09
Wer mehrere Accounts besitzt, wird nun gesperrt.
19.11.09
Man kann andere Spieler nur noch ausspionieren,  wenn man
eine höhere Spionage Stufe  hat als er.
19.11.09
Die Karte hat nun ein neues Design. Die Namen werden 
angezeigt, wenn man die Maus auf die Bilder hält.
19.11.09
Man kann nun das Versteck ausbauen, damit kann man seine 
Einheiten länger verstecken.
18.11.09
Es werden nun "Ausbauen" Button ausgeblendet, wenn die
maximale Stufe erreicht ist.
18.11.09
Das Spiel hat jetzt einen speziellen "Schwert" Cursor.
18.11.09
Man kann nun private Nachrichten an andere Spieler senden.

Gruß


----------



## AMD_Killer (18. November 2009)

Schon passiert. 

Das SPiel ist mal voll geil kann gleich noch eins schreiben.


----------



## eVoX (18. November 2009)

@Player007

Wieso meldest du dich nicht zu erst an und gibst uns ein Feedback?


----------



## Player007 (18. November 2009)

Hab mich angemeldet und finde es jut, braucht zwar nen weilchen bis es dann richtig los geht, aber sonst passt es.
Ist ähnlich wie Cossacks 

Gruß


----------



## eVoX (18. November 2009)

Hmm, hab mich angemeldet und jetzt sagt der mir, dass meine Zugangstdaten ungültig sind.


----------



## Player007 (18. November 2009)

Musst Benutzername und das Password eingeben, nicht den Stadtnamen (war bei mir auch drin ^^)

Gruß


----------



## eVoX (18. November 2009)

Hab vorhin auch gemacht ging trotzdem nicht, dann PW aus dem FF gelöscht und jetzt geht es.


----------



## ']UDP[' (19. November 2009)

Okay, ich hab mich auch mal regestriert.


----------



## Player007 (19. November 2009)

Schonmal thx für die ganzen Anmeldungen, geht ganz schön ab jetzt ^^
Weiterhin frohes zoggen 

EDIT: Schon 60 User ! go, go, go ^^

Gruß


----------



## Infin1ty (19. November 2009)

Hab mich auch mal angemeldet, heiße genau so wie hier


----------



## Player007 (19. November 2009)

Sehr gut, meinen Klassenkameraden wird es freuen 
Immer weiter ^^

Gruß


----------



## Xyrian (19. November 2009)

Ich bin schon seit gestern Abend dabei... Punkte sammeln geht schneller als erwartet


----------



## Infin1ty (19. November 2009)

Macht iwie echt fun, nicht schlecht gemacht


----------



## Player007 (23. November 2009)

Joa bisher ca. 80 User, es folgen bald noch ein paar Features 

Gruß


----------



## Fighter3 (23. November 2009)

Habe  mich auch mal angemeldet.
Tretet doch meiner PCGH-Gruppe bei!

Allianz ~PCGHX~


----------



## Player007 (23. November 2009)

Bin dabei 
Das werden bestimmt noch mehr als drei Mitglieder, sind glaube schon ein paar mehr unterwegs ^^

Gruß


----------



## Fighter3 (23. November 2009)

naja, jetzt sinds fünf...


----------



## Xyrian (23. November 2009)

Und mit mir sinds sechs


----------



## Fighter3 (23. November 2009)

...sieben

habt ihr irgenwelche bestimmten strategien beim bauen oder immer klicken wenn man genügend rohstoffe hat?


----------



## eVoX (23. November 2009)

Am Anfang kann man ruhig sammeln, 1 bis 2 Tage und nur die Minen lvl, wenn was übrig bleibt dann in die Verteidigung oder Angriff investieren, da ist das noch nicht so mit angreifen.

Spionage lvl 1 oder 2 wäre auch nicht schlecht und dann die inaktiven angreifen, hilft am Anfang einwenig.

Hab schon 20 Burgnamen, wer will kann die haben.


----------



## Cheater (23. November 2009)

oh mann wir wachsen weiter, sofern ihr mich annehmen wollt


----------



## Fighter3 (23. November 2009)

bist drin!


----------



## Player007 (23. November 2009)

Schon 10 Mitglieder in der ~PCGHX~ Allianz 
Immer weiter ^^

Gruß


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (23. November 2009)

So ich hab mich auch angemeldet 

es wäre schön wenn man Benutzernamen/loginnamen benutzen könnte die ein Leerzeichen haben. 

Egal dann heis ich da halt HyperXtreme


----------



## Player007 (24. November 2009)

Feedback kannst du direkt im Spiel über den Button "Bug" einreichen 

Es sind neue Features in das Spiel eingeflossen, diese sind bei dem Startpost zu sehen.

Gruß


----------



## Wargrown (27. November 2009)

Ich bin auch in unser Ally!!! 

Spiel ist übrigens sehr geil Player!

Ingame Name: Koogle


----------



## Player007 (27. November 2009)

Achso du warst das ^^
Jetzt ist ja alles klar mit der Allianz.

Gruß und immer weiter schon ca. 120 User


----------



## LICHT VON AHN (27. November 2009)

ich bin auch dabei ^^
das erste weibliche mitglied in unserer allianz, vermute ich mal 

LICHT


----------



## eVoX (27. November 2009)

Hehe, auf jeden Fall - Willkommen.


----------



## Fighter3 (28. November 2009)

Willkommen!

Ich bin jetzt leider nicht mehr im Noobschutz, was ist denn für den Anfang eine angemessene Verteidgung?
Ich habe im Moment so um die 100.000.000 als Verteidigungswert, reicht das?


----------



## eVoX (28. November 2009)

Müsste reichen, nach und nach erhöhen.


----------



## DarkMo (1. Dezember 2009)

is das son ogame artiges game? also level ins unermessliche erhöhen, große zahlen damits imposant wirkt und nur gebashe ohne hintergründe (ausser, "du brauchst das eh nich so dringend wie ich" ^^)? oder is das eher was mit hand und fuss? lieber mal vorher fragen *g*


----------



## maschine (3. Januar 2010)

Ich push den Thread einfach mal nach oben, damit wir mal ein paar mehr Spieler bekommen


----------



## Selene (3. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mich auch mal angemeldet 
wie komm ich in die Allianz rein ?
(Ingame: Selene)


----------



## eVoX (3. Januar 2010)

Gehst rechts auf Allianz, dann auf Allianzen anzeigen, klickst auf ~PCGHX~, dann Allianz beitreten.


----------



## Selene (3. Januar 2010)

Hab ich mal gemacht


----------



## eVoX (3. Januar 2010)

Mach mal bitte noch mal, du wurdest angenommen, bist aber nicht drin, das Spiel leidet noch sehr unter bugs.


----------



## Selene (3. Januar 2010)

Hab mich nochmal eingetragen ^^


----------

